# Car News- 911 With Singer And Williams' New 500-HP Engine



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Last summer we learned that Singer Vehicle Design was teaming up with F1 engineering wizards Williams to build a modified air-cooled, 4.0-liter flat-six with a total of 500 hp. Today we can see the fruits of their labor for the first time. Presenting the first 964 Porsche 911 by Singer Vehicle Design with that ferocious new engine. Like all Singer-modified 911s, this one started off as a 1990 964 donor car, but it's become an entirely different beast.









Aside from the classic 911-inspired hood, bumper and turn signals, Singer performed a number of significant body enhancements such as those aggressive fender flairs, a ducktail spoiler, rear diffuser and ground effects. Both the body and chassis make use of extensive carbon fiber, titanium, magnesium and aluminum. This results in a weight of just than 2,180 lbs. Something else to take special note of is the trick roof design which channels air to that ducktail spoiler. Those rear window inlets also work with the engine's carbon fiber intakes. In fact, even the taillights feature air outlets, yet another example of the surface aerodynamic enhancements going on.










The body was designed in collaboration with Williams and Norbert Singer (no relation to SVD), the genius behind several Porsche Motorsport Le Mans victories. Other lovely exterior touches include the forged Fuchs-style wheels from BBS, lightweight brake calipers and carbon composite brake rotors courtesy of Brembo. The interior is equally stunning, particularly with the "Blood Orange" leather-covered seats featuring those classic metal rings. The classic 911 look is still very much there, only now the tech has been modernized with carbon fiber throughout. We especially like the exposed metal linkage below the gear shifter.

Singer Vehicle Design says this custom-built 911 is only the beginning for this engine and related mechanical tech. There are plans to produce up to 75 more examples. Pricing? Not revealed, but if you're not prepared to spend around $500,000, don't even bother.



























Source Carbuzz


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes please!!!

I'll have mine in a less minging colour though please. Ta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw this the other day, it is stunning!

Love everything about it! :argie:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Only thing I'd change is the exhaust tips - apart from that it is automotive perfection


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice motor but different colour please


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

something you start to appreciate with age. The 911 design is one of those things for me!

That is a beauty!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I really like that, but agree it would be better in a nicer colour


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

YES !!!! so much YES. Going back to how it used to be. Id love to see a modern take on a car once passed.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, i'll have mine in BMW Amethyst Pearl thanks.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

500hp air cooled....wow. I do love these Singer Porsches, would definitely have one in the hypothetical Euromillions lottery win garage.

There's a really good video on YouTube with Chris Harris going to the factory and seeing how it all happens, the level to which they go to produce this kind of conversion. Helps to explain why it costs so much....all done bespoke, by hand, etc.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Jizz in my pants!! Yes Please in that colour. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good grief, that's gorgeous. 

I'll have two please, Whizzer. Lol

Cooks


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Hell YES, In white please!!! Interior alone worth the asking price!!!

Imagine going around the ring in THAT. Folk would get out of the way just to hear it!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I have to say I really don't like green cars but in this case... WOW that's a real beauty!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

HELLO!!!!!!!!! yes please all day long.

very nice indeed.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow that's a fine looking car, shame about the Mushy Pea paint scheme


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

What a great car I really love these retro rebuilds with modern components. Just needs to be in a different colour


----------

